# Need 1 more programmable button on Slider Pro remote



## Dan Spevack (Nov 9, 2003)

Samsung TVs have a "Source" button which is used to change the input.

First the choice list shows up, and then every time you press the button the source changes. 

I have my input button mapped to the source button no problem.

The problem occurs in that after you scroll to your source, you have to make your selection by pressing enter.

Unfortunately I can't figure out how or where to map an enter button for the TV. 

Are there any remote hacks that allow you to program additional buttons?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You can program each button for up to 3 commands. You should try programming the input button to press input twice and then enter. If it works that should move to the next input and select it. If not then your only option is to wait for it to time out and clear itself.


----------



## Dan Spevack (Nov 9, 2003)

Dan,
Thanks for replying. Are you suggesting this as a macro, or to use the ability to control multiple devices to treat the button as if it has one function for one device and a second function for another device? Also if there is a tutorial link that would be great.
BTW, I have VideoReDo. Love the product.

Dan


----------



## ndinsmore (Apr 5, 2010)

On my samsung tv the way to get that menu to clear is to hit volume up or volume down. If it doesn't work try using a different samsung remote code.


----------

